
Horseshoes and Hand Grenades Quilt Pattern - lonelydatum
https://prequilt.com/rbq/horseshoes
======
mtmail
The service itself (homepage, [https://prequilt.com/](https://prequilt.com/))
is quite interesting from a business and technical point of view.

Submitting individual patterns though is more like products of a shop and
should target quilters, not HN audience.

~~~
lonelydatum
Sorry is HN not the appropriate place to post? If not do you have any
recommendations where I can post? Thanks and sorry again.

------
lonelydatum
Any suggestions on how to monetize? 1) We are taking a percentage of the
pattern sales 2) For who want don't need help selling, we change a monthly fee
3) Subscription for users to create patterns

Questions 1) How much money can I make off of advertising?

